# ASA Attendance and Shoot Locations



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Only so many locations that can host a tournament of this size. Paris has done a good job and have built more hotels over the years. Often waiting until the last weeks before any tournament can be tough finding a motel. Sometimes there can be more than one event in a town that only makes matters worse.
DB


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

I look for this to be the last year at paris.....its been a nice run


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

bhtr3d said:


> I look for this to be the last year at paris.....its been a nice run


What do you base that on?


----------



## elkhunter (Jun 7, 2002)

A Chatanooga, Tn would be a good kind of central location to replace it.


----------



## pointndog (Jul 14, 2005)

I have been to Paris once and want to go back. I liked it down there other than getting burnt by the sun..

Missouri would be a nice central location for a shoot also.


----------



## STRICNINE (Oct 22, 2012)

That would be a good excuse to go to TN. I don't think GA has anything either.....(unless you consider Ft. Benning a GA site).


----------



## Crow Terminator (Jan 21, 2003)

ASA has found the "centralized core" location for drawing the most numbers of people to the shoots. That's what its about...drawing the people, and in turn, drawing the money in. I look for there to be one in the Tennessee/Mississippi area next.


----------



## Tallcatt (Jul 27, 2003)

shamlin said:


> When is the ASA going to figure out that most of their shoot locations cannot handle the rapid growth and it is hurting what could be their "true potential" attendance numbers! The TX ASA shoot is still 3 weeks away and already you will have to stay 45 minutes minimum from Paris to find a hotel. Myself and 5 other shooters have decided not to attend because of this and hell, we're from TX!! I understand that ASA is probably receiving money from the local Chamber to host the shoot because of the economic push the shoot brings.  But I feel it is hurting the potential attendance.


Venues that can support an ASA event are few and far between. Just any property will not work. The venue has to match the ASA format. Towns that will get onboard with ASA to create such a venue are even fewer and farther between. The Paris shoot has always booked up fast. If you guys have access to an RV then that is the way to go. There have always been some leftover camping spots on site available. There are 45 RV spaces that are 50 yards from the Civic Center. Step out of your camper and you are there.



bhtr3d said:


> I look for this to be the last year at paris.....its been a nice run


We started a 10 year contract in 2007. This is the 8th year of the contract. The contract will run thru 2016. I am not sure how binding the contract is but I hope the shoot continues at Paris. We have worked hard to build the ASA program in this area.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

shamlin said:


> When is the ASA going to figure out that most of their shoot locations cannot handle the rapid growth and it is hurting what could be their "true potential" attendance numbers! The TX ASA shoot is still 3 weeks away and already you will have to stay 45 minutes minimum from Paris to find a hotel. Myself and 5 other shooters have decided not to attend because of this and hell, we're from TX!! I understand that ASA is probably receiving money from the local Chamber to host the shoot because of the economic push the shoot brings. But I feel it is hurting the potential attendance.


45 minutes really wouldnt keep me from attending a shoot - Heck we stayed in Columbus GA and it took almost that to get to the actual site on Ft Benning - 

But for Paris we booked our hotels a few weeks ago with no issues.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

One thing allot of folks dont understand is on the federation side of ASA, Texas is by the largest with the most archers in the system. That generates allot of money for ASA. They have more qualifiers and IMO that should say allot about the Paris shoot as well. Having atleast one shoot in the Midwest i don't think is asking to much of ASA. Paris, Tx puts on one heck of a good event every year.

You dont find paved walkways to the targets in very many locations. The town has committed allot to this event and it would be a large slap in the face to move the location. 
DB


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Garceau said:


> 45 minutes really wouldnt keep me from attending a shoot - Heck we stayed in Columbus GA and it took almost that to get to the actual site on Ft Benning -
> 
> But for Paris we booked our hotels a few weeks ago with no issues.


I have stayed 45 minutes away before as well and it didn't stop us. Thats a nothing drive. Most of us stay in Paducah, Ky at the Illinois shoot site and it ever bit of 35 to 40 minute drive. Not an issue at all.
DB


----------



## shamlin (Aug 18, 2007)

If you are for staying in Paris, than you are OK with a finite number of competitors. Its quite simple, the sport is out-growing the hosting city. I cannot see it staying there from a pure business decision; and it shouldn't! I understand it is a great location and they do everything to support the shoot, but it just isn't big enough to host and support the rapid growth. Sad part is I have attended more out of state shoots, than my own shoot in the state of TX as I can have a crazy work schedule and not know until 2-3 weeks in advance if I can attend. Happened in GA and AL shoots this year. Made my hotel reservations within 1 week of event and attended both. Now 3 weeks in advance and cant find a hotel in my own States ASA shoot.....crazy!


----------



## Tallcatt (Jul 27, 2003)

Give me a shout. I will try to help. Have you tried Hugo. Its not far and usually has rooms available. We had several shooters staying in Hugo last year. PM me. I will send you some other options.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Tallcatt said:


> Venues that can support an ASA event are few and far between. Just any property will not work. The venue has to match the ASA format. Towns that will get onboard with ASA to create such a venue are even fewer and farther between. The Paris shoot has always booked up fast. If you guys have access to an RV then that is the way to go. There have always been some leftover camping spots on site available. There are 45 RV spaces that are 50 yards from the Civic Center. Step out of your camper and you are there.
> 
> 
> 
> We started a 10 year contract in 2007. This is the 8th year of the contract. The contract will run thru 2016. I am not sure how binding the contract is but I hope the shoot continues at Paris. We have worked hard to build the ASA program in this area.


Mike.....I am just speculating. ...nothing more nothing less.....but to give an idea of numbers when it all comes down to.....paris doesn't really show the numbers that travel to the east of the missiles...to travel g west....I along with others do not fall into that category. ..but the majority do... ...possibly if it was moved to a more larger venues area......example hot springs akin....little rock, ak......


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

shamlin said:


> If you are for staying in Paris, than you are OK with a finite number of competitors. Its quite simple, the sport is out-growing the hosting city. I cannot see it staying there from a pure business decision; and it shouldn't! I understand it is a great location and they do everything to support the shoot, but it just isn't big enough to host and support the rapid growth. Sad part is I have attended more out of state shoots, than my own shoot in the state of TX as I can have a crazy work schedule and not know until 2-3 weeks in advance if I can attend. Happened in GA and AL shoots this year. Made my hotel reservations within 1 week of event and attended both. Now 3 weeks in advance and cant find a hotel in my own States ASA shoot.....crazy!


Last year for texas we got our rooms on thursday of the shoot - always a bunch of cancellations. We didnt make them until after the first city shoot on thursday.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Garceau said:


> Last year for texas we got our rooms on thursday of the shoot - always a bunch of cancellations. We didnt make them until after the first city shoot on thursday.


Also.....if you call the chamber itself they can help.....ask for becky


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Nashville.


----------



## t8ter (Apr 7, 2003)

I do know info has been sumitted for Dalton GA.Anywhere from Cleveland TN to Athens Tn would b awesome.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

shamlin said:


> The TX ASA shoot is still 3 weeks away and already you will have to stay 45 minutes minimum from Paris to find a hotel. Myself and 5 other shooters have decided not to attend because of this and hell, we're from TX!!


"San Jacinto is 45 minutes away...to hell with it." Sam Houston

See where Texas would be if Ol' Sam took that attitude.

:wink:


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

carlosii said:


> "San Jacinto is 45 minutes away...to hell with it." Sam Houston
> 
> See where Texas would be if Ol' Sam took that attitude.
> 
> :wink:



It's own country with no worries of Obama.


----------



## sharptrenton (Jul 8, 2006)

elkhunter said:


> A Chatanooga, Tn would be a good kind of central location to replace it.


that would be great its only 30 minutes from my house


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

WDMJR3DBOWGUY said:


> It's own country with no worries of Obama.


LOL yeah but they'd all be speaking Spanish.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Put it in what the reps call the Gold Coast of archery......eastern Wisconsin.

Although huge archery sales for reps I can't guarantee attendance. But the weird R100 up here draws 1200 ish people for no prizes and fairly steep entry


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

I'd just love something less than double digit hourly drive really......lol


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

Memphis would be perfect! If you want to see prime travel locations just check out Fed Hubs they are where they are for a reason !


----------



## Crow Terminator (Jan 21, 2003)

T8--- I've actually been talking with the Athens, TN city council members; testing the water to see if they would be interested in the city hosting an event like an ASA shoot. I was actually surprised that ALL of them were in favor of it. The problem is...the place I had in mind to have it, might not be able to handle 1500 people. I think it could handle 1200 but not sure about 1500+. The property is 90 acres with ball fields, an indoor place where they have horse shows, etc, and woods/fields with walking trails. I'm not exactly sure if they would be able to get all the ranges they would need, on the available acreage. There are two RV camps in Athens, and several hotels. Not enough for 1500 people I don't think...they would have to stay in neighboring cities but Athens is right on I-75 and the potential shoot sight is about a mile from the interstate. How many total acres does it take to host an ASA? That's the question. I thought the hard part would be getting the city to agree to something like that but they were all for it.


----------



## elkhunter (Jun 7, 2002)

Crow Terminator --- You should send an e-mail to Mike Tyrell, or call him at the ASA office --- tell him what you found, and he would either be able to tell you it would be okay, or have someone check it out for him. Finding places for shoots of that size is pretty hard to come by --- you might have a "winner", but then again you might not.


----------



## SMshootsmathews (Feb 4, 2013)

NC/VA would be nice.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Crow Terminator said:


> T8--- I've actually been talking with the Athens, TN city council members; testing the water to see if they would be interested in the city hosting an event like an ASA shoot. I was actually surprised that ALL of them were in favor of it. The problem is...the place I had in mind to have it, might not be able to handle 1500 people. I think it could handle 1200 but not sure about 1500+. The property is 90 acres with ball fields, an indoor place where they have horse shows, etc, and woods/fields with walking trails. I'm not exactly sure if they would be able to get all the ranges they would need, on the available acreage. There are two RV camps in Athens, and several hotels. Not enough for 1500 people I don't think...they would have to stay in neighboring cities but Athens is right on I-75 and the potential shoot sight is about a mile from the interstate. How many total acres does it take to host an ASA? That's the question. I thought the hard part would be getting the city to agree to something like that but they were all for it.


I'm almost certain you would need a lot more than 90 acres! Take into account all the open space such as parking, practice bales, vendor area and how much _safety buffer_ is needed around all the targets. Envisioning the open space at London, KY and I'd guess it's 60+ acres alone. I guess it really boils down to the lay of the land as to how many raw acres is needed to hold everything.


----------



## Tallcatt (Jul 27, 2003)

Crow Terminator said:


> T8--- I've actually been talking with the Athens, TN city council members; testing the water to see if they would be interested in the city hosting an event like an ASA shoot. I was actually surprised that ALL of them were in favor of it. The problem is...the place I had in mind to have it, might not be able to handle 1500 people. I think it could handle 1200 but not sure about 1500+. The property is 90 acres with ball fields, an indoor place where they have horse shows, etc, and woods/fields with walking trails. I'm not exactly sure if they would be able to get all the ranges they would need, on the available acreage. There are two RV camps in Athens, and several hotels. Not enough for 1500 people I don't think...they would have to stay in neighboring cities but Athens is right on I-75 and the potential shoot sight is about a mile from the interstate. How many total acres does it take to host an ASA? That's the question. I thought the hard part would be getting the city to agree to something like that but they were all for it.


Most ASA sites are around 300 acres. Mike will place an overlay of his typical range layouts with buffer zones between the ranges to see if a site will work. A perfect site would have a building big enough for most of the vendors and registration. The actual range area would have a main road the bisects the site side to side with roads running at 90 degree angles every 300 yards. Places like this are few and far between and Mike has to be innovative to get all his ranges set safely on some sites. The most important thing is to have the city onboard to help develop (cut lanes, clear brush, make roads) the site. The initial time and money investment by a host town can be substantial.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Camp Attebury near Colombus in Indiana fits the profile.
(I probably spelled Attebury wrong.)


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Although Colombus, Indiana might be a bit far north.


----------



## Bubba Dean (Jun 2, 2005)

We shot on Atterbury in 1997. Only ASA shoot in history where every competitor shot 400.


----------



## jtelarkin08 (Nov 24, 2009)

I don't know why they don't have it in the DFW area. Plenty of rural cities that I'm sure would love to have it. Lots of hotels and a airport right there


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Bubba Dean said:


> We shot on Atterbury in 1997. Only ASA shoot in history where every competitor shot 400.


I remember that shoot.....got to stand out the hotel door just to stay dry to shoot the bow...lol....and I wish someone could post the pics from that shoot.....showing hum v can get stuck in the mud....lol


----------



## mtn3531 (Mar 6, 2009)

bhtr3d said:


> I remember that shoot.....got to stand out the hotel door just to stay dry to shoot the bow...lol....and I wish someone could post the pics from that shoot.....showing hum v can get stuck in the mud....lol


HMMWV's oh yeah, they can get stuck in the mud, MTVR's (7 tons) now that's a different story lol. Sounds a lot like the Tuscaloosa shoot


----------



## jjarcher (Sep 19, 2012)

Texas is by far the best venue. It is the only city that caters to the archers. In my opinion has the best facility also. And I do not appreciate all the Asa's being moved to Georgia and Alabama. Texas is by far the largest ASA state and therefore A Pro Am should always be there!


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

jjarcher said:


> Texas is by far the best venue. It is the only city that caters to the archers. In my opinion has the best facility also. And I do not appreciate all the Asa's being moved to Georgia and Alabama. Texas is by far the largest ASA state and therefore A Pro Am should always be there!


I agree with Texas having the most in the state but if you really wanted to find out where to have a shoot collect all the zip codes of the ARCHERS that TRAVEL to the Pro Ams and put them on a map and find a central location. Texas could have the most in the state but do they have the most that travel to other Pro Ams?


----------



## Tallcatt (Jul 27, 2003)

jjarcher said:


> Texas is by far the best venue. It is the only city that caters to the archers. In my opinion has the best facility also. And I do not appreciate all the Asa's being moved to Georgia and Alabama. Texas is by far the largest ASA state and therefore A Pro Am should always be there!


I agree with everything you said. ^^^^


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

jjarcher said:


> Texas is by far the best venue. It is the only city that caters to the archers. In my opinion has the best facility also. And I do not appreciate all the Asa's being moved to Georgia and Alabama. Texas is by far the largest ASA state and therefore A Pro Am should always be there!


So i wonder what the stats would break down to be if they could see how many shooters gained for this shoot just from texas alone.

It sounds like it should break a record if ASA assoc in Texas is as active as stated.

We dont even have an association up here.


----------



## Tallcatt (Jul 27, 2003)

Garceau said:


> So i wonder what the stats would break down to be if they could see how many shooters gained for this shoot just from texas alone.
> 
> It sounds like it should break a record *if* ASA assoc in Texas is as active as stated.
> 
> We dont even have an association up here.


There is no "if" about it. Texas has the most active ASA Federation in the nation. We have 30 ASA clubs. We have 21 state qualifiers. We have the biggest qualifiers and the biggest state championship. Oklahoma, Arkansas, Louisiana, Missouri and Kansas also have a lot shooters that will attend Paris. The reason that Paris has lower numbers is the fact that many ASA Pro/Am shooters from back east do not make the 700-1000 mile trip to Paris. Here is an example. The average distance from Kennesaw, Georgia (ASA office) to all Pro/Ams other than Paris is 248 miles. The distance from Kennesaw to Paris is 748 miles. Mike has told me he is ok with lower numbers at Paris. He feels Paris attracts shooters from the Midwest and West that do not attend other Pro/Ams. We even have 15-20 shooters from Mexico at Paris.


----------



## Crow Terminator (Jan 21, 2003)

If they need about 300 acres, then I don't see the Athens location working. I was wrong about the acres though...it's not 90 acres there. They say its 160 acres. But that's still not big enough I don't think. It has all the other things needed though. Places for parking and vendors and all that good stuff...easily done. It's the site they hold some pretty big events at; rodeos, tractor pulls, ag conferences, HUGE fireworks shows in which over 2,000+ attend from here and neighboring counties, etc. It boasts of 3 miles of walking trails though and 2 ponds. The problem is though as noted...a lot of courses might not be in woods, but in more open field areas. It was certainly a good thought.


----------



## ProtecMan (Apr 14, 2003)

I'm not sure where the 300 acre minimum comes from? I've been to Paris, Metropolis and West Monroe and I honestly don't see there being 300 acres at those sites. I agree, it will probably need to be more than 90 acres. TallCatt, can you chime in on the # of acres at Paris?
I wish there was a community large enough somewhere between Kansas City, Des Moines, Omaha area to hold an ASA event. Any thoughts?


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

ProtecMan said:


> I'm not sure where the 300 acre minimum comes from? I've been to Paris, Metropolis and West Monroe and I honestly don't see there being 300 acres at those sites. I agree, it will probably need to be more than 90 acres. TallCatt, can you chime in on the # of acres at Paris?
> I wish there was a community large enough somewhere between Kansas City, Des Moines, Omaha area to hold an ASA event. Any thoughts?


The property that Metropolis sits on is actually 2600 acres. 600 plus are a lake, but that still leaves 2000 acres, although I don't know that ASA uses all of that.


----------



## Tallcatt (Jul 27, 2003)

Tallcatt said:


> Most ASA sites are *around* 300 acres. Mike will place an overlay of his typical range layouts with buffer zones between the ranges to see if a site will work. A perfect site would have a building big enough for most of the vendors and registration. The actual range area would have a main road the bisects the site side to side with roads running at 90 degree angles every 300 yards. Places like this are few and far between and Mike has to be innovative to get all his ranges set safely on some sites. The most important thing is to have the city onboard to help develop (cut lanes, clear brush, make roads) the site. The initial time and money investment by a host town can be substantial.





ProtecMan said:


> I'm not sure where the 300 acre minimum comes from? I've been to Paris, Metropolis and West Monroe and I honestly don't see there being 300 acres at those sites. I agree, it will probably need to be more than 90 acres. TallCatt, can you chime in on the # of acres at Paris?
> I wish there was a community large enough somewhere between Kansas City, Des Moines, Omaha area to hold an ASA event. Any thoughts?


Notice on my post I said around 300 acres. Mike can make it work on less but he prefers around 300 acres. The amount of timber on a site is a very critical factor. If you put a bunch of shooters out in the wind and sun they are not going to be happy. The main reason we are not at West Monroe anymore was safety concerns. Some of the timber was cut which made the range area of the site even smaller. The Sims was not in an ideal area. One of the 20 target ranges I shot (Super Sr.) was partly out in open pasture.

Paris by my calculations (off Google Earth) has about 165 acres of timber. About another 75 acres includes the parking areas (Car and RV), Civic Center building, practice bag area, shoot down area, etc. So ASA is utilizing approximately 240 acres. There is a little more timber on the east end that could be used for more ranges if necessary.

The Paris site is nice because of paved parking. RV spaces with power and water onsite. The ranges are close to the registration/vendor area. If your hotel is in Paris you are only 5-10 minutes from the site. Notice has nicely the ranges are laid out in the timber with buffer zones between each range. None of that was done when we first looked at this site in the summer of 2006. It took a tremendous amount of work by the City of Paris and Archer's for Christ Archery Club to develop the range areas on this property. 

Mark. I think Columbia, Missouri or Cedar Rapids, Iowa would be great tournament sites.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

what state has the option of breaking into five state? ok...divide those texas figures by five and how does that compare with other states? LOL


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

The town that would be......is something like st Louis area.....major hub city.....very central located.......if someone had a major marketing in with. BevCo.....owners of Budweiser. .....the sky would be the limit


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

carlosii said:


> what state has the option of breaking into five state? ok...divide those texas figures by five and how does that compare with other states? LOL



Just funnin' with ya Tallcat.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

NOT criticizing the Texas ASA, I think they have a great organization, but if you are going to compare the "size" of ASA state membership the geographic size also MUST be taken into account. 

Kentucky/Tennesse/Alabama/Georgia combined is geographically30% smaller than Texas, has only 5% less people while it has 35% more people per sg mile than Texas. It's not hard to understand why the the south central east "region" hosts so many tournaments. 

As far as general population is concerned Ky., Tenn., Ala., and Ga. combined obviously have a lot more folks per square mile than Texas but as important is access or travel time. I'm feel I'm being safe when I say the number of people that are within a 6 hour drive time of an ASA tournament in north Alabama or Kentucky is tremendously greater than Paris, TX.

At the end of the day I would want to know how many ASA members live within say a 6 hour drive of an ASA site or potential site. I'd want to know how many _potential _ASA members live within say 2.5 hour drive of any potential ASA tournament site.

There are very specific reasons that the Fl. shoot has a low draw. Primarily because like Texas it's on the periphery of the ASA customer base, it's the first shoot of the year (February), it's a long ways from anywhere and the location has more salt water within 400 miles than real estate....... The Metropolis, Ill site may be on the ASA's geographical periphery but it is surrounded by a LOT of outdoorsmen and archers that can get to the site with say a 8 hour or less drive!


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

UPS hub - Louisville, Ky
Fed Ex hub - Memphis, Tenn.

I wouldn't be surprised if there were more archers from Arkansas and Oklahoma shooting in Paris than archers from Texas.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Kent ...that was a pretty well written piece.....I wish....they would show what states people are from on the placement sheets.....im going to say this. I feel east coast travels better west than west travels east.... I know mike smith does a bang up job....as well as his lovely wife....I give them major kudos. ...for all their efforts and ideas...


----------



## shootist (Aug 28, 2003)

bhtr3d said:


> I know mike smith does a bang up job....as well as his lovely wife....I give them major kudos. ...for all their efforts and ideas...


Kudos indeed. Because, as Kent points out, TX is the size (both in terms of population and geography) of several states. The Smith's are in essence doing the job of several directors.

One thing to consider, it would appear that ASA isn't always just about the number of shooters. They don't need 1500 shooters at every event. I dare say they would struggle (at first anyway) if they got 1700+ at any particular event. They may well be perfectly happy getting 1200 at Florida and 1100-1200 at TX.


----------



## Tallcatt (Jul 27, 2003)

Kstigall said:


> UPS hub - Louisville, Ky
> Fed Ex hub - Memphis, Tenn.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if there were more archers from Arkansas and Oklahoma shooting in Paris than archers from Texas.


Possibly but I honestly don't think so. Texas qualified 854 shooters for the Texas ASA state championship. Oklahoma around 400. Arkansas around 300. I know you cannot accurately equate state level shooters to Pro/Am shooters but this is an indication of ASA state level interest in Texas which to some degree carries over to Pro/Am attendance.



shootist said:


> Kudos indeed. Because, as Kent points out, TX is the size (both in terms of population and geography) of several states. The Smith's are in essence doing the job of several directors.
> 
> One thing to consider, it would appear that ASA isn't always just about the number of shooters. They don't need 1500 shooters at every event. I dare say they would struggle (at first anyway) if they got 1700+ at any particular event. They may well be perfectly happy getting 1200 at Florida and 1100-1200 at TX.



Thank You Darin and Tim.

Tracy talked to Lorraine yesterday. Lorraine said ASA would be very happy with 1200-1300 shooters at Paris. I think 1187 is the most we have had at Paris. It has always been right around 1100 shooters.


----------



## shamlin (Aug 18, 2007)

Once again, Paris will never exceed 1100 shooters because the city cannot support it.....too small. Right now, I know of 8 shooters all from the San Antonio area that are not going to the Paris shoot this weekend because they cannot get a room. Everyone says no big deal to travel an hour from an adjoining city to shoot, but that just plain sucks. Funny thing is, all these shooters drove to AL and GA to shoot but aren't shooting in their own "backyard"! I agree with another guy who stated that Dallas would be a great venue, and it would. Easy to get to by air or car, tons of accommodations, and plenty of land.


----------



## 12sonly (Jan 6, 2007)

shamlin said:


> Once again, Paris will never exceed 1100 shooters because the city cannot support it.....too small. Right now, I know of 8 shooters all from the San Antonio area that are not going to the Paris shoot this weekend because they cannot get a room. Everyone says no big deal to travel an hour from an adjoining city to shoot, but that just plain sucks. Funny thing is, all these shooters drove to AL and GA to shoot but aren't shooting in their own "backyard"! I agree with another guy who stated that Dallas would be a great venue, and it would. Easy to get to by air or car, tons of accommodations, and plenty of land.


Are they willing to pay for Asa to come? Are they willing to do the things Paris has done for Asa? You have to remember Asa is a for profit business.


----------



## t8ter (Apr 7, 2003)

Crow Terminator said:


> T8--- I've actually been talking with the Athens, TN city council members; testing the water to see if they would be interested in the city hosting an event like an ASA shoot. I was actually surprised that ALL of them were in favor of it. The problem is...the place I had in mind to have it, might not be able to handle 1500 people. I think it could handle 1200 but not sure about 1500+. The property is 90 acres with ball fields, an indoor place where they have horse shows, etc, and woods/fields with walking trails. I'm not exactly sure if they would be able to get all the ranges they would need, on the available acreage. There are two RV camps in Athens, and several hotels. Not enough for 1500 people I don't think...they would have to stay in neighboring cities but Athens is right on I-75 and the potential shoot sight is about a mile from the interstate. How many total acres does it take to host an ASA? That's the question. I thought the hard part would be getting the city to agree to something like that but they were all for it.


Here is what Mike told us.Its best to approach the Chamber of Commerce.Most have someone who is responsible for bringing events to that area.Get them to contact ASA.


----------



## Tallcatt (Jul 27, 2003)

shamlin said:


> Once again, Paris will never exceed 1100 shooters because the city cannot support it.....too small. Right now, I know of 8 shooters all from the San Antonio area that are not going to the Paris shoot this weekend because they cannot get a room. Everyone says no big deal to travel an hour from an adjoining city to shoot, but that just plain sucks. Funny thing is, all these shooters drove to AL and GA to shoot but aren't shooting in their own "backyard"! I agree with another guy who stated that Dallas would be a great venue, and it would. Easy to get to by air or car, tons of accommodations, and plenty of land.


Never say never....1203 official attendance. 

And there were rooms still available in Paris. I tried to fill two right here on this forum. There were also rooms in Hugo (26 mins north) and Clarksville (25 mins) east and in Commerce (25 min) south. We are already working on some exciting ideas with the City of Paris and the Lamar County Chamber of Commerce for the 2015 Pro/Am.

This is what has the City of Paris and the Chamber of Commerce even more excited about the Pro/Am.

http://theparisnews.com/news/article_6017acd2-cafe-11e3-ba19-0019bb2963f4.html


----------



## shamlin (Aug 18, 2007)

Well that just sucks that there were rooms available. I have a Travel Agency that does all my business travel for work that looked into this event location and available rooms within a 60 minute drive time radius, and there was very little if any rooms available at the time. If you like to pre-plan your trip this wouldn't have worked. If you don't mind gambling, and hoping you can find something last minute then it seems it would have worked out. Myself and the other 5 shooters that didn't attend, were not going to gamble on that to only spend the majority of our day on the phone and traveling to location after location to find a room. Instead we attended 2 club shoots over the weekend and got our 3D fix. 
I understand that Texas is a great venue, but I just cannot see the logic in inhibiting your growth potential by keeping the shoot in a location that cannot handle the market potential. How many other shooters like me stayed home because of lack of room availability?


----------



## Tallcatt (Jul 27, 2003)

shamlin said:


> Well that just sucks that there were rooms available. I have a Travel Agency that does all my business travel for work that looked into this event location and available rooms within a 60 minute drive time radius, and there was very little if any rooms available at the time. If you like to pre-plan your trip this wouldn't have worked. If you don't mind gambling, and hoping you can find something last minute then it seems it would have worked out. Myself and the other 5 shooters that didn't attend, were not going to gamble on that to only spend the majority of our day on the phone and traveling to location after location to find a room. Instead we attended 2 club shoots over the weekend and got our 3D fix.
> I understand that Texas is a great venue, but I just cannot see the logic in inhibiting your growth potential by keeping the shoot in a location that cannot handle the market potential. How many other shooters like me stayed home because of lack of room availability?


I am sorry you guys could not make it. I hope y'all can make it next year. I would recommend making reservations as soon at the Paris date is release this fall. We had some shooters there from Boerne. Blake Kidder (who is one of our ASA state reps and a young man that he is working with) are from Boerne.

Here is the thread were I had a couple of rooms available. The people that had these held them for me until noon on Thursday before they cancelled their reservations. They were Texas ASA shooters that could not use the rooms.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2238520


----------

